# The Mother of All Kernel Config Wikis

## bpont

I've Googled the hell out of the Internet and can't find COMPLETE and definitive documentation explaining EVERY possible kernel configuration option there is in DETAIL for the 2.6x kernel.  Yes, I know there is a 'help' feature built into the configurator, but more often than not, it's pretty vague / useless unless you know exactly what it's referring to.  I find it hard to believe that there's not even a single geek out there (or a group of them) who don't understand all the options and have documented them for others.

If someone knows of such a link, please post one here...for the world to find!   :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bpont,

The kernel is 250Mb of source, there is no one person knows it all. Nobody needs to either.

You can find some rules of thumb for building your own kernel herel.

You don't need to understand very many options and you will become familliar with those you do need.

----------

## niick

Hello,

I find this site very useful.

Linux Kernel Configuration Archive http://kernel.xc.net/

----------

## antares2001

bpont, you could start such one wiki  :Smile: 

----------

## marciorps

http://wiki.kernelnewbies.org/

Its not directly focused on kernel CONFIGURATION, but I allways find it useull.

More than anything, I love their "kernel releases explained" section. =)

Think it might not be as good for you as was for me... =(

----------

## jonnevers

 *bpont wrote:*   

> Yes, I know there is a 'help' feature built into the configurator, but more often than not, it's pretty vague / useless unless you know exactly what it's referring to. 

 

The problem with aggregating this sort of information is that the breadth and width of the information is enormous. Not all kernels have the same options. You could potentially do this for the vanilla kernel but you'd then lack documentation on custom kernel patchsets which a large majority of people use. To do something like this efficiently you'd need the developer adding the kernel option to dump the documentation into a central repository, if they aren't the ones responsible for it there will always be options missing this documentation.

anyway. What I did a long time ago was go through the 'help' screen for every option in menuconfig one by one. Yes, there were some that were too vague but after going through them all I was able to make a more complete determination about their usefulness to me. This exercise's results are worth the time it takes to read every 'help' blurb.

then once you have a properly configured kernel, just keep coping your .config from the old kernel to the new one.

- Jon

----------

